# mk3 speaker size



## 99vento (Jul 16, 2002)

i have a 98 jetta and i wanted to know how big the speakers in the doors and the rear deck are. Also how big are the ones in the dash, and what brand of speakers do you guys like best


----------



## Sugarh1gh (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: mk3 speaker size (99vento)*

6.5" in all of the doors and rear deck... the ones on the dash can fit 3.5"-4" but there are tweeters in there right now...


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: mk3 speaker size (Sugarh1gh)*

The speakers in the doors are an oversized 6 1/2, normal 6 1/2's are a little bit of a pain to put in. Go with either the Kenwood oversized 6 1/2's or the kicker oversized 6 1/2's, both fit perfect and still allow you to keep your factory grilles.


----------



## gowreck (May 30, 2002)

*Re: mk3 speaker size (SalemNHGreenGolf)*








Heh...I have some 6.5's that I'm trying to install in the front doors and realized that I don't have an exact fit.
It is possible though? Do I need an adapter or something?


----------



## gowreck (May 30, 2002)

*Re: mk3 speaker size (gowreck)*

TT


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: mk3 speaker size (gowreck)*

as far as I know, there is no adapter plate. I would just keep messing with it until you get it. Should have bought different speakers.


----------

